# slot car obsession



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

hey guys i did a count of all my cars the other day and came up with about 400 complete cars. not counting all the partials i have laying around needing this or that. so im trying to do a comparison with u guys to see how bad my obsession is. now im sure this is an old question but i am new, so how many slot cars do you have? :thumbsup:


----------



## slotcardan (Jun 9, 2012)

..........


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Well my attic is 14x 26 and FULL of HO Slots .2 4x16 tables, one has a 4 lane MaxTrax on it and the other is full of display cases. Plus a 26 foot long Drag Strip with full Timing System. 

Cars total, has to be 1000 to 1500. Tjets, MEV, HO Detroit, AFX,, Gplus, Specialty, AW, Rokar, Tyco, Lionel, Playing Mantis, Model Motoring, Resin Dude, Trax Hobbies, T-Dash, Dash, Storms, Riggens,American Line, and I'm sure I'm leaving some out .

Oh, nevermind all the custom Resin stuff.


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

wow joe in comparison to you im just in the beginning stage lol but iv bought about 50 cars this week alone. ugggggggggggg


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Obsession is an incorrect term, we are hobbyist's

Yeah I have 4 layouts, Tomy track-Jaybird Speedway 5x10, a routed oval 4x8, a 4 lane figure eight, and 5x16 routed layout - Glass Ring. All have clean adjustable power, with plenty of amps for all, brakes, timing-lap counters and decorated in various styles.

Cars has to be in the 1000+ range, Atlas, Tjets, AFX, Magna traction, G-plus, Tyco, Tomy, Riggen, Autoword etc. 

Boosted


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

dan im the same way i dont really buy my cars to collect, but after u get so many most dont get used an end up becoming collectors. and also like you i dont care for t-jets either.


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

boosted would it be fair to say a hobbyist is when you actualy use the cars as intended, and a obsession is when u buy them just to have ?


----------



## sizzlerjoe (Nov 21, 2009)

about 360 HO cars. also some vintage hotwheels, handful of matchbox. some germany faller ho formel 1 cars.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Commander I think it would be fair if you said you bought them with the intentions of using them, but just having them makes you complete, LOL

Boosted


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

lol ok


----------



## tjetcar (Jul 7, 2009)

I started picking tjets in 1980, for my brother. Also picked up other scales and mfg. After a while I started keeping them. when he passed, I got his collection. All total I have about 3500 cars. Most of them were in my collection. Got a tjet layout in the basement, nothing fancy, just to play with them.
There are some guys in town, who's collection makes mine look small. Love the hunt though.


----------



## COMMANDER (Dec 20, 2015)

3500 woooooooooow. you do realize 3500 cars at lets say 20 bucks each =70,000 and im sure some of them alot more. thats a new c7 corvette lol


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

True that Commander. 

Sad thing is that the value of our beloved cars is dropping every day. 

Not many guys buying collections for 20-50G's these days.


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

$70k would be a new C7, but that would be boring as you would only have 1 car, 3500 cars is several years worth of running laps with them all & that is more than 1

Boosted


----------



## LostDog44 (Mar 18, 2013)

I got back into slot cars 3 years ago. I like rebuilding the the old cars from the 70s and 80s. I really hate to see sellers on ebay posting parts and you can see the took apart 5 or 6 cars and group them together. It kills me. Anyway my car count is 397 cars running, and race ready. And its a mix of all.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I had to count to see how many cars I have. I have 369 complete cars, 60 good bodies that I counted, and more in my tackle box of spares, plus 23 spare various TOMY, TYCO 440X2, and Marchon MR-1 chassis, mostly TOMY. I also have several parts to possibly build some more chassis, or fix breaks.

I still have quite a few more cars on my want list, so the count will go up.

I also have quite a few Hot Wheels plastic diecast cars that I want to eventually convert to slot cars. I know I have over two dozen of those. I also have a few metal Hot Wheels that won't get converted, like my 57 Chevys, and 6 wheel Elf cars.


----------



## Dushkwoneshe (Apr 27, 2012)

.
I have too many... but not enough...

It's a love affair...

John
.


----------



## swamibob (Jan 20, 2009)

Dushkwoneshe said:


> .
> I have too many... but not enough...
> 
> Right on! I've been collecting since '71 or so. I stopped counting around 2000 cars and that was years ago.  I'm both a collector and a racer and enjoy both equally. I figure as long as it doesn't keep you from paying your bille etc. it can't be all bad. :thumbsup:
> ...


----------



## MSwaterlogged (Feb 5, 2014)

Afraid I am only a junior collector! I only have 125 or so. Decided not to go after most of the older ones, so my wife would not divorce me.


----------



## madsapper (Jan 25, 2001)

I am upwards of 800 with three layouts. I got it bad... I also have Hotwheels redlines, a bunch of matchbox superfast, about 30 banana seat bikes, and 3 muscle cars. I am out of room at this point!


----------

